# Please Be Creative w/Leftover Cheese Ball



## Corinne

I made enough of this for 2 cheese balls the other night - when I read the recipe, it sounded like a hit to me. Sent one to Bible Class & planned to take the next one to a work party the next day. Hardly any was eaten at Bible Class so I took the leftovers of that one to the work party - and still had leftovers. 

Right now I have enough for another cheese ball in my fridge but I don't want to make a cheese ball with it! I will admit that I went a little heavy on the cilantro - I didn't use more than the recipe called for but there is a really strong cilantro taste. I've been trying to come up with some way to recycle the stuff for the last couple days & I'm not coming up with anything great. Do you have an idea?

Pepper Jack Cheese Ball
1 1/2 cups shredded Pepper Jack cheese
1 cup shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
2 3-oz pkgs cream cheese, softened
1 TBSP lime juice
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/4 cup sliced ripe olives
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
3/4 cup nacho-flavored tortilla chips, crushed

In food processor, place cheeses, lime juice & onion powder. Cover; process until well mixed. Spoon into medium bowl. Stir in olives & cilantro.

Place crushed tortilla chips on waxed paper. Spoon cheese mixture onto chips. Roll to coat cheese ball with chips. Serve with crackers.


----------



## Half Baked

How about mixing it with some chicken and making enchiladas?


----------



## Piccolina

You could use some or all or if in burger mix, it might also be nice in a layed pasta and veggie casserole. You could also add some it into a batch of Spanish rice (I'm always adding new things to mine).


----------



## Andy M.

Mix in some sour cream and mayonnaise and make a dip.


----------



## TexasTamale

Half Baked said:
			
		

> How about mixing it with some chicken and making enchiladas?


That sounds delish, and what I was gonna say! Add chicken chunks, can of cream of mushroom soup and milk, heat on low until all is a sauce.....then layer corn torts (fried first) with the sauce, grated cheese, repeat until all is layered...bake @ 400 until bubbly.

Others I thunked of:

*Bean Burritos* with "the Ball" spread

*Tacos* w/"the ball" spread on bottom of shell, *B4* adding meat on top w/lettuce, tomato's etc...

*Quesadillas *with Avocados and "the ball"


----------



## auntdot

Cheese and eggs, yummm.

Make an omelet or scrambled eggs or, our favorite, a frittata.

Could always add some crumbled cooked bacon, finely diced kielbasa, diced tomato, and some chives.

A bit of Worcestershire sauce, and a dab of hot sauce, we always add hot sauce, and you have a great meal.

Or I guess you could add it to a roux and make an interesting mac and cheese dish.

Or could always melt over refried beans.

Or maybe, just thinking about this, make a roux, add the cheese, maybe some finely diced and browned sausage, like kielbasa, worcestershire sauce and a tad of the hot stuff and serve,as a spread, with some nice crusty bread. Just an idea, have not tried it.

Or could use the cheese to make a variety of Welsh rarebit, or a Yorkshire buck. Serve over some toast and serve with two fried eggs and that would be heaven.

Or, and I am clearly have been thinking of Sunday breakfast items here, could make mini pizzas.

Toasted English muffins, buttered, with the cheese and some tomato sauce, put into the broiler for the briefest time. Sorry, forgot the oregano.

Could always put a fried egg on top.

We just love cheese and use it any way we can.

God bless.


----------



## cjs

How funny!! Now you'll probably make a third cheese ball just to try all these great ideas -


----------



## Chef_Jen

ok im going to go simple here.... 

The most delicious Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Chef_Jen

Oh or make a broc. or cauliflower soup and add it mmmmm


----------



## marmalady

Stuffed tomatoes!


----------



## Constance

Use it to make au gratin potatoes...a broccoli & rice casserole...put a dollap in your cornbread mix...make a great corn casserole...partially slice a French loaf and spread the cheese between the slices, bake until cheese is melted and bubbly...use for a topping on burgers, or as a filling for meatloaf...


----------



## karadekoolaid

Make yourself some " Sopa Azteca" and throw the cheese ball in it! 

Deconstruct the ball, and make quesadillas , but add a slice of chorizo first. Mmmm!


----------



## Corinne

Ahh!! You guys are awesome - I knew I could count on you. I had already considered Mexican stuff: enchiladas, nachos, etc., but I just wasn't feeling it. After reading all the suggestions, I've decided on mac & cheese w/kielbasa. I love, love, love mac & cheese! 

If there's any left over, I'll be doing something with the cheese mixture & eggs. That sounds like it would really hit the spot! Maybe some sort of egg sandwich... Yum!

Thank you all!


----------



## karadekoolaid

Ahhh! Comfort food!


----------



## expatgirl

What kind of cheese did you use?


----------



## Corinne

Cheddar & Pepper Jack.

I am all about comfort food! Nothin' better!


----------



## expatgirl

Corinne,

Given that it's cheddar and pepper jack how about some served over a baked potato with our without salsa?  Or in a potato soup?  Other recipes suggested to you sound wonderful, too.


----------



## Corinne

The thing is - I have a large amount of it & I want to use it all at once, if possible. I don't like things living in my fridge for very long. ;-)


----------



## expatgirl

Corinne,

Shape into beautiful balls or rolls, wrap accordingly, and include some crackers and a gift card and pass out to your friends-----if your cheese doesn't have much garlic add a bit more to hide the cilantro taste, and proceed accordingly.  You'll be a hit, no matter what.  You'd be my friend, that's for sure!!!  good luck!!


----------



## expatgirl

By gift card I mean a card with your name to go with the cheese gift--not a money-wise gift card. Good luck!!


----------



## Chef_Jen

Glad we could help


----------



## Loprraine

It's probably finished by now, but , first thing that came to mind, was mix in some sauteed sausage, and do stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## Corinne

I did Mac & Cheese w/Kielbasa & it was pretty tasty. It was a bit dry but that was my fault - I should have used more milk. Live & learn! Thanks again for the ideas, everyone!


----------

